# Locust escaping



## guinnesss (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hi*
*I have been reading all the forums regarding Locust Breeding and I have finally managed to get some baby locust :2thumbbit of an understatement because I have suddenly got thousands:gasp*
*After hours and hours of painstaking work i have finally managed to get some of them into separate containers (the containers the ones you buy them in from the pet shop)*
*I would rather leave them in my home made farm but there are that many of, them when i open the lid they just jump straight out.*
*I have tried the packing tape method a few inches from the top but they just walk straight over it like it is not there?*
*There are absolutely no creases or air bubbles in the tape and it is as smooth as it could possibly be *
*Any help would be appreciated as i am not always at home through the week and my wife will not attempt to open the lid where the majority still remain*
*Therefore she just goes to the pet shop and buys some *
*Total waste of time breeding them if you see what i mean*
*Please help if you can *

*If i could stop them reaching the top so it could be opened without spending another hour trying to catch them when they escape :bash:*
*it would be very helpful*

*Thanks*
*Mick*


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's technically a solution and I'm sure someone will be along soon with a much more helpful answer but I just gently hit the lid until they all drop down. Then I open the lid. You then have some time to spread a pair of tights over the enclosure, make sure you cut the feet off the tights and then use these for your hands. 

That way you can clean or harvest without them getting out. 

Tom.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I also use a pair of tights stretched over the container underneath the lid. The legs cut off create 2 great arm holes for feeding, cleaning and harvesting :2thumb:

And if I need to change the tights (cos they chew holes) I bang the lid until there are none on there and then do so.....quickly :lol2:


----------



## guinnesss (Jun 11, 2012)

*locust escaping*

thank you both for the help 


people keep teling me to put more packing tape around the top but it just does not work (for me anyhow)

I have been banging on the lid and around the sides and when they have all fell to the bottom, i quickly whip the lid off and just chuck them some food.
the wife just goes to pets at home and buys some:bash:

will give the tights a try 
many thanks
mick


----------

